# Chico, CA: 10 month female



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

A trainer I work with is fostering this beautiful girl, and is desperate to get her into a home where she can receive more one-on-one time and training. I have groomed her several times, and she has always been very good with me. Dr. Sarah Richardson's comments follow:










*Sarah Richardson's Canine Connection* 

Belle is one of the Canine Connection's beloved foster dogs. She is a beautiful, intelligent, and complex German Shepherd teenager who needs a forever home that is experienced with the breed. At 10 months old, she is full of energy and displays every German Shepherd tendency to the max. She is smart as a whip, loyal, and very protective of her people and property. Though she lived with a small child whom she loved, she does not like other children. She does get along reasonably well with most dogs, but can be a bit of a bully with some. She needs a very dog-savvy home where her guardians will have plenty of time to work with her socialization and training, where there will be a high level of supervision and management, and where she will not be expected to interact with children. Belle really needs a job, so a home where she will have some focused activity is ideal - agility, search and rescue? For your work with her, she will return to you amazing focus, attention, and love. Please contact Dr. Sarah by email ([email protected]) or through Facebook if you'd like to learn more about Belle. Please note that we will be highly selective about her new home including the requirement that she continue on with positive training. We hope you understand.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh I wish I could take her home with me when I go to cali in a few months.. I think I completely would if I wasn't leaving for 6 months  I really hope someone takes her soon!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Heck, I wish *I* could take her... but I have enough trouble keeping my own dogs busy enough!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I just left Chico yesterday! Darn it! I'm going to make a call. Some one I know up there was trying to steal my girl, so they might be interested.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I knew texting you was a good idea


----------

